# I Swear I Only Went For Tires



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I swear I only went for new tires. Well I did get five Maxxis on sale but I ended up with this red thing too. How'd that happen??????


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice lookin truck and a sweet deal Buy 5 maxxis and get something to haul them in







AS I tell my DW, "It happens"


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, these things happen. "Look dear, it followed me home, can I keep it?"









Nice truck. So how does it tow (it looks like you've tested it)?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I find no problem with that. All looks and sounds good. Right?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pulls nice, now just have to break it in. Hard to tell how nice the tow was as our highway is pretty rutted between where I got the tires and where I store the OB. The big difference I did notice was the lack of squat when I lowered the tongue onto the hitch. No more sweating to see if the auto-level is going to work or not.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

usmc03 said:


> I swear I only went for new tires. Well I did get five Maxxis on sale but I ended up with this red thing too. How'd that happen??????


Congrats!! Nice!!

Bet the DW will volunteer to go get tires next time







....that way she gets to pick the truck LOL


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool! I think you should buy 5 more tires and see what happens next time!


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

What is it with you guys? Last week my husband announces that new tires and brakes on the Tundra are going to set us back $1300 and he might just as well trade it in for a 2010! Now there's a deal in there somewhere for you! In any event, we picked up the new "Beast" on Saturday. It did come with 4 really sweet tires.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Only one phrase comes to mind with this one... *OOH-RAH!*


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> Only one phrase comes to mind with this one... *OOH-RAH!*


X2......Aye, Sir!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see it as you HAD to buy the truck as it was attached to your Outback.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I see it as you HAD to buy the truck as it was attached to your Outback.


Being it looked so good and would have been lonely without it, what's a guy to do you know?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I like the way you shop!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Been wondering how these new coil sprung 1/2 tons are gonna do.

So.... Did ya get a hemi?

Carey


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I am a dyed in the wool Ford man through and through...... but I gotta tell ya, these new Dodges are making me feel all funny inside....That coupled with the look of the dually ford rear fenders........Nice truck my friend!!!!!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mary said:


> What is it with you guys? Last week my husband announces that new tires and brakes on the Tundra are going to set us back $1300 and he might just as well trade it in for a 2010! Now there's a deal in there somewhere for you! In any event, we picked up the new "Beast" on Saturday. It did come with 4 really sweet tires.


Thats too funny I told my wife the same thing before buying my new one!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Truck!! Post some more pics!!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I am a dyed in the wool Ford man through and through...... but I gotta tell ya, these new Dodges are making me feel all funny inside....That coupled with the look of the dually ford rear fenders........Nice truck my friend!!!!!!


You know, they say a lot of the decission to by a vehicle is on looks. I will agree. Thanks and I like the truck. It is my first one ever so I did a research on them. It has a beefed up suspension so it should not even feel the OB. I am looking forward to really testing it out next month with some camping.

There is something about driving a subaru for 10 years then getting one of these that changes your outlook on life.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Been wondering how these new coil sprung 1/2 tons are gonna do.
> 
> So.... Did ya get a hemi?
> 
> Carey


Oh yeah it's got a Hemi. Now just looking to get some nice tuned exhaust to put on it.


----------

